# The Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:The Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds
One reason why Florida is highly recognized as the 'Fishing Capital of the World' is the Florida Middle Grounds. The Grounds, located in the Northeastern Gulf of Mexico, covers an area of 460 square miles:

Water depths range from 80 feet on the ridge crests to more than 150 feet in the troughs. Near-vertical bank edges consisting of overhangs and caverns plus a supply of nutrients and warm tropical waters from the Loop Current have created environments rich in tropical and subtropical fish. This makes it easy to see, 'WHY WE FISH THE FLORIDA MIDDLE GROUNDS'


And now the rest the story. 
Join us on our home away from home for the next 39 hours, the Florida Fisherman ll, as we fish the Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity.
Let's go!


Open wide John's Pass Bridge, we are on a mission, a mission to catch fish:

On the way out there is always plenty to see. 
After all, this is Florida:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will is off this trip. Jon shares his vast knowledge with us:


After a hot off the grill 'Jersey Girl' meal it's nap time.
Then!

1:30 A.M. Saturday morning we are deep into the very heart of the Florida Middle Grounds. Let's go to work. Young Mr. Alex Babcock, Nolan Middle School, Lakewood Ranch, Florida, shows us how it's done:


The mangrove snapper are on fire:



Saturday Morning...the number 1 fish box is full. We are hungry. It's 'Tammy time!'



New and old friends getting together for quality time on the water is what head boat fishing is all about:


As always Mr. John Martin, the Florida's fishing advisor, 'Leads by example!'

John's AJ was so big it took two grown men to lift it onto the deck:

It was vented & released to fight again:

All American reds were also vented and returned to their rocky homes:

Nice king caught while trolling in between stops:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Now that looks really 'NASTY!' One good thing about fishing on a 72' long 25' wide Catamaran is...So What!

Grouper time. With two sons & a daughter 'DADDY' leads the way:












Time for young Alex to go to work again. Mr. Brian Babcock, you can be proud of the man your son has become:

They are getting even bigger:

'Saturday Evening' We are fished out tired and ever so hungry. It's 'Tammy Time!'

Look at the size of that center cut grilled to perfection pork chop. 


A huge, flavorful, pork chop, smothered in Jersey Girl's special touch gravy, steamed green beans, and the best mashed potatoes, provides a meal few will ever forget. What a way to say good-by to some of the best fishing, greatest food, and the finest sportsmen/women our state has to offer. What an honor living in this Tropical Paradise:
Take us home Captain John...Next Up!


'Why We Fish the Florida Middle Grounds:' 





I hope you enjoyed this on the water report as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. Be sure to check out the short, action packed, video of our trip:

https://youtu.be/h3mXDtuWvog

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for taking time to post these trips in great detail Mr. Bob. I always enjoy reading them and seeing the pictures.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. You are the reason I do what I do. It takes many hours both on the boat and at home to "post these trips in great detail." You and those like you make every single minute time well spent! 
Best to all of our North Florida friends. Bob H.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, what a haul! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I know you guys in North Florida have plenty of great fishing also. After all, this is Florida!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

When you get a chance, can you post some pictures? J/K. Great report as always! Do you work on/ own the boat or are you just a regular customer?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*A regular customer*

:thumbup: I am simply a regular customer who has been sailing with Hubbard's for over 40 years. Sharing what our great state has to offer has become a way of life to me. I love making people happy, my reports, pictures, and videos seem to do just that. 
The Florida Fisherman is a 72 foot long 25 foot wide aluminum catamaran. You would not believe how it handles rough water. 

Two massive cats do the job:

The electronics are state of the art:


Good question! Thanks for asking. Bob


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bob!
There are a lot of us here that really enjoy your reports.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:notworthy: Thanks a bunch. That means a great to me. Be sure to check out my report, hopefully Monday, from our latest Middle Grounds trip, 7/29/16, 'Serious Fishing for Serious Fishermen.' 
Be sure to check out what these fish look like on the deck.


----------

